# Beijing International Fishing Show 2012



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)

I came back from Beijing after visiting Beijing International Fishing show.
I had two full days in Beijing and four meetings there while looking around the show.
When I visited last year, I didn't pay much attention to reels, but I spent some time at reel booths and picked up a few conventional jigging reels and spinning reels for testing. I'll post pictures of the Show soon.


----------



## red34 (Jun 2, 2004)

Kil - What is the best China/Japan show to attend? I want to start going but I'd like to know which ones are worth the trip.


----------



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)

red34 said:


> Kil - What is the best China/Japan show to attend? I want to start going but I'd like to know which ones are worth the trip.


the best show for jigging and popping is Yokohama Jigging and Popping in Tokyo arranged by Mogi San. If you want to see wholesale show in Japan, Osaka Show is the best.
The best China show is Beijing International Fishing Show in Beijing. If you are looking for manufacturers. There is a big local show in Weihai.


----------



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)

food first before seeing the show. 

On the first night, we went to a local restaurant. It seems the restaurant is very popular among locals. 
As you see in the pictures below, there are live clams, fishes and other creatures in a tank you can choose.


----------



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)

I don't know what kind of a drink this is. They kept asking me to drink and I had hard time to wake up next morning. 










They choose food from pictures. It is hard to choose because there are too many pictures.




























On the second night, we went to famous Beijing Da Dong Roast Duck restaurant. But unfortunately I couldn't take pictures because my camera was out of battery.

Here is a site which shows Da Dong.

Da Dong


----------



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)

I thought Beijing International Exhibition Center is the same as Beijing International Convention Center. So I booked a hotel close to Beijing International Convention Center. big mistake. Taxi fare cost about $12 - 15US one way. But good thing was the hotel was super nice for a $100US( discounted price with free upgrade room).










Beijing International Exhibition Center


----------



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)

There were many booths selling spinning reels


----------



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)

I didn't expect to meet Dennis Braid there. Surprisingly Braid Products has a booth there. Dennis is definitely fish hard and work hard.


----------



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)

It seems 30kg is a standard for big spinning reels here. 
Whenever I touch big spinning reels, max drag of 30 kg is listed. It is no wonder spinning reels importers from China claim max drag of 66 lb (30kg) without testing.


----------



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)




----------



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)

This big reel looks nice, but it is very cheap. Guess how much ? 






















































I saw more booths selling braid (PE lines) than last year.


----------



## tank8677 (Apr 20, 2010)

wow great pics of the live seafood and the show..i didnt know they have redfish in china!!


----------



## Ex Boat Capt. Carp (Jul 19, 2011)

What a sight, thanks for the pictures. How much was that reel?? My guess is 40.00 US?? Keep Fishing!!! FISH ON!!!! When is your trip to the West Coast?


----------



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)

Ex Boat Capt. Carp said:


> What a sight, thanks for the pictures. How much was that reel?? My guess is 40.00 US?? Keep Fishing!!! FISH ON!!!! When is your trip to the West Coast?


Very close. 
$22US for wholesale with minimum order of 100.


----------



## tank8677 (Apr 20, 2010)

wow thats cheap, it kind of look like the daiwa emcast.


----------



## Mikeyhunts (Jun 4, 2007)

You always have such interesting posts...........It just shows how much us normal people have to learn!! Your a legend!!


----------



## TxAdam (Jun 28, 2007)

The evil, clear liquid in the cool bottle is baijo...a drink that will definitely make you feel like you are moving in slow motion the following day! I like to call it Chinese Absynthe.

Walked around the show Tuesday and Wednesday last week and had a great time seeing a lot of old friends and making some new ones. Many of the booths there have a bottle of baijo under a table somewhere and if you meet with the right guy, there's usually a toast or two at the end of your discussions. Definitely gives you some "energy" to power through the show. Gan bei!

Glad you enjoyed the show and thanks for sharing your pics. I completely forgot to bring my camera and the card on my phone was almost full.


----------

